# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 00:42)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Fev 2012 às 10:12)

Pelos Açores deverá haver alguns chuviscos fracos, e pela Madeira poderá ocorrer alguma precipitação apenas no norte como é habitual muito fraco.


----------



## Azor (2 Fev 2012 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

Actualmente períodos de chuva fraca pela ilha de São Miguel e uma máxima actual de 14 º c

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2012 às 09:47)

Descida principalmente da máxima na Madeira para amanhã com céu muito nublado:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2012 às 10:54)

Knyght disse:


> Descida principalmente da máxima na Madeira para amanhã com céu muito nublado:



Onde arranjaste esse gráfico?


----------



## Hazores (2 Fev 2012 às 13:11)

Graciosa ajuda a meteorologia mundial (som)

Publicado: 2012-02-02 11:23:26 | Actualizado: 2012-02-02 11:43:36

Por: Luciano Barcelos














twitter 






Uma grande estação meteorológica americana deve estar a funcionar na Graciosa em julho do próximo ano.




 O projeto integra cinco estações a que serão adicionadas, em breve, mais duas.

A universidade dos Açores é parceira técnica e científica da iniciativa.

O professor Brito de Azevedo vê nesta estação uma mais valia para a previsão do tempo à escala global e também nos Açores.

"Vai ser possívelo medir aspetos que até agora eram desconhecidos", explicou o universitário à Antena 1 Açores.

O interesse dos americanos na Graciosa resulta de trabalhos exploratórios realizados em 2009 e 2010.

Especialistas dos Estados Unidos deverão deslocar-se em breve aos Açores, admitindo-se que as obras comecem ainda este ano.


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Windguru Pro


----------



## ijv (2 Fev 2012 às 20:19)

Knyght disse:


> Windguru Pro


Ja tive a versão pro do windguru e nao tinha isso assim tão bonitinho


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2012 às 20:47)

ijv disse:


> Ja tive a versão pro do windguru e nao tinha isso assim tão bonitinho



É recente 
Eu mantenho por causa das deslocações de mota, desde que esteja seco segue a mota


----------



## ijv (2 Fev 2012 às 21:37)

Knyght disse:


> É recente
> Eu mantenho por causa das deslocações de mota, desde que esteja seco segue a mota


Pois, eu deixei de pagar, não acho que seja 100% fiavel


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2012 às 21:40)

ijv disse:


> Pois, eu deixei de pagar, não acho que seja 100% fiavel



Nada é 100% fiável, mas o wrf que não sei se na altura tinhas disponível tem a volta de 2 anos, ajuda bastante.


----------



## ijv (2 Fev 2012 às 21:42)

Knyght disse:


> Nada é 100% fiável, mas o wrf que não sei se na altura tinhas disponível tem a volta de 2 anos, ajuda bastante.


Eu se nao estou em erro tive a conta pro no inverno de 2010


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2012 às 21:48)

ijv disse:


> Eu se nao estou em erro tive a conta pro no inverno de 2010


A partir do 06.07.2009


----------



## ijv (2 Fev 2012 às 22:04)

Então quando eu tinha já havia eu a que não sabia usar


----------



## Azor (4 Fev 2012 às 20:15)

Boa noite

Pela Ilha de S. Miguel acabou de cair agora um forte aguaceiro com vento a soprar com rajadas. De realçar que o vento irá soprar muito forte com rajadas na ordem dos 100 km/h nas Flores e Corvo e restantes grupos vento a variar entre os 70- 80 km/H

Sigo com 14 ºC

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Knyght (4 Fev 2012 às 20:21)

Os açores estão sobre aviso amarelo do IM







Previsão da situação pior do NAE


----------



## ijv (4 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

Boas,
Alguém por cá sabe se caiu neve/granizo pelas nossas serras da Madeira


----------



## Knyght (4 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

Caí-o pouco ontem


----------



## ijv (4 Fev 2012 às 23:42)

Knyght disse:


> Caí-o pouco ontem


É que hoje quase a anoitecer passou aqui ao pé de casa um carro com um boneco de neve, como nao vi ca ninguem a comentar, fiquei curoso 

Já a agora 
por aqui sigo com 8.0ºC esta cá um fresquinho


----------



## alex vieria (5 Fev 2012 às 01:50)

Boa noite, aqui a 108 mts de alt e a menos de 300 mts da costa estou nesta preciso momento nos *12,8ºC* nada mau e com 49% HR, o vento é quase nulo este fator ajuda com que baixe as temperaturas com maior facilidade... Ainda não pingo nada desde que deu início o mês de fevereiro...

Ontem atingi uma mínima de* 12,6ºC* que o record do que vai do ano 2012… mas pelos vistos esta noite conseguirá ser mais fria vamos lá ver…


----------



## jonhfx (5 Fev 2012 às 02:37)

Boa noite.
Temperatura: 7,9ºc
Humidade: 43%
Pressão 1033 Hpa
Vento: 32,3 km/h -Noroeste 
E infelizmente incêndio a 2 km de casa


----------



## Hazores (5 Fev 2012 às 20:07)

Boa noite,

dia ventoso aqui pela costa oeste da ilha terceira.
A ondulação também se fez sentir um pouco por todo o arquipélago, nas costas viradas a sul.

deixo aqui uma foto retirada do facebook, da lancha que faz ligação entre o faial e o pico


----------



## alex vieria (5 Fev 2012 às 20:44)

Boa noite,

A mínima de hoje foi de *11,9ºC* até agora é o record de 2012... nada mau, o stress térmico foi uma constante em especial nas horas da manhã devido ao vento constante.


----------



## Azor (5 Fev 2012 às 21:27)

Boa noite,

O dia de hoje foi e está a ser ventoso. Chuva nem vê-la à excepção de pequenos aguaceiros esporádicos hoje pela manhã.

Alguém sabe quando esse padrão vai mudar? Já começo a crer que é infinito!

Sigo com 15 º C

Cumps


----------



## Azor (6 Fev 2012 às 00:27)

Boa noite

Por aqui chuva soprada por vento forte mas penso ser um aguaceiro já que a frente estacionou entre o Faial, o Pico e S. Jorge.

Cumprimentos e boa noite!


----------



## alex vieria (6 Fev 2012 às 02:55)

Boa noite,

Sigo neste preciso momento nos *12,9ºC* com HR: 55%, vento calmo de NO 8,7km/h, céu quase limpo.

Penso que a mudança de padrão climatérico vai ser algures entre os o dia 10 -15 de fevereiro, mas não sei se vai ser uma mudança para ficar de vez... Oxalá que assim seja... Porque este outono e inicio de inverno mal chega aos 110mm na minha estação, já na estação IM-Funchal mal chega os 90mm desde setembro-janeiro, o IM da região declarou na semana passada que desde 1949 que não se registava estes valores baixíssimos em termos de precipitação ou seja que a 52 anos para cá...


----------



## Knyght (6 Fev 2012 às 10:13)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Sigo neste preciso momento nos *12,9ºC* com HR: 55%, vento calmo de NO 8,7km/h, céu quase limpo.
> 
> Penso que a mudança de padrão climatérico vai ser algures entre os o dia 10 -15 de fevereiro, mas não sei se vai ser uma mudança para ficar de vez... Oxalá que assim seja... Porque este outono e inicio de inverno mal chega aos 110mm na minha estação, já na estação IM-Funchal mal chega os 90mm desde setembro-janeiro, o IM da região declarou na semana passada que desde 1949 que não se registava estes valores baixíssimos em termos de precipitação ou seja que a 52 anos para cá...



Isso é desde que há registo na nosso observatório...


----------



## Thomar (6 Fev 2012 às 11:11)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> dia ventoso aqui pela costa oeste da ilha terceira.
> A ondulação também se fez sentir um pouco por todo o arquipélago, nas costas viradas a sul.
> ...



Foto muito boa! Para quem não estiver habituado a andar de barco com essas condições, deve ficar bem enjoado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2012 às 21:44)

Boa noite!

Céu em geral muito nublado com algumas abertas durante o dia. Vento com alguma intensidade de sul, foi também mais um dia ameno e sem chuva.

Tmin -16,7ºC
Tmax - 21,1ºC
Actual -17,2ºC


----------



## Azor (9 Fev 2012 às 21:27)

Boa noite

Dia de céu encoberto por cá. Temperatura actual é de 14 º C

Fim de semana será com chuva em todo o arquipélago.

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2012 às 19:42)

Inundações no Faial:

Vídeo RTP Açores


----------



## Azor (10 Fev 2012 às 22:57)

Boa noite

Dia de céu encoberto e em alguns locais da ilha choveu mesmo.
Agora vento a aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade e céu forrado. É esperada chuva pelo menos até 2 f nos Açores, e a começare nesta madrugada adentro sendo que na 2 f as previsões apontam para vento  forte

Cumprimentos e boa noite a todos!


----------



## alex vieria (12 Fev 2012 às 01:52)

Boa noite,

Cai neste momento chuva fraca, desde a pelo menos 20 minutos contínuos, já levou acumulado 0,6mm, nada mau... depois de meses sem ver isto....

Já existem relatos que existe neve em cotas acima dos 1600 mts de alt.

Temp. atual: 14,1ºC
Vento: calmo 5,8 km/h de NW
HR:81%
Precipitação: 0,6mm acumulado desde 00h.


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2012 às 03:25)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Cai neste momento chuva fraca, desde a pelo menos 20 minutos contínuos, já levou acumulado 0,6mm, nada mau... depois de meses sem ver isto....
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Por aqui aguaceiros e uma máxima de 13 º C

Amigo sabes me informar como é que anda neste momento a situação dos aquíferos na Madeira dado a pouca ou mesmo nenhuma precipitação na Madeira neste Inverno? Aqui está mal e vai estar mais ainda se n chover principalmente para as ilhas mais pequenas ( Santa Maria, Corvo e Graciosa) mas mesmo assim ainda não estamos em seca devido à constante presença da humidade, e até foi dito ontem na t.v. açoreana que os nossos aquíferos estão com uma anomlalia abaixo da média e com um decréscimo de entre 65 a 70%. 
Está muito mau, e se não chover forte e feio nos meses de Março e Abril como estão a prever que venha a ser, a situação vai ser muito complicada aqui para os Açores quando chegar o verão, porque o que não chove no Inverno, no verão terá consequências dramáticas. Os defensores que dizem que é normal o AA nesta altura estar deslocado a sul viram morrer por terra as suas teorias. Ou seja, como é que os defensores do clima explicam a persistência anormal durante meses afio da subida do AA? Ou seja, como explicar a infinidade deste comportamento atmosférico que não desarma? Ontem um meteorologista na televisão disse que n era normal esta situação atípica ( até aí toda a gente sabe), mas n soube responder o porquê desta continuidade da presença do AA. Já não era tempo para o AA descer de latitude, ou a presença deste centro de altas pressões é infinito? Isto parece que vai contra as leis da física. Nada é eterno mas pelos vistos o AA é! 

Abraço e cumprimentos


----------



## Rayco (12 Fev 2012 às 09:29)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Cai neste momento chuva fraca, desde a pelo menos 20 minutos contínuos, já levou acumulado 0,6mm, nada mau... depois de meses sem ver isto....
> 
> Já existem relatos que existe neve em cotas acima dos 1600 mts de alt.



Bom dia.
Coincidentemente por aqui no oeste de La Palma também choveu depois de muitos meses sem chuva. Até agora, 6 mm. E também neva nos picos acima de 1600 metros.

Deixo aqui imagem da webcam de Roque de Los Muchachos.

http://www.not.iac.es/weather/webcam/


----------



## alex vieria (12 Fev 2012 às 16:13)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Por aqui aguaceiros e uma máxima de 13 º C
> 
> ...



Boa tarde, azor e rayco de canarias...


Bom em primeiro lugar os aquíferos estão um pouco abaixo, segundo o responsável do IGA- Madeira, mas ainda o próprio considerou que a situação não é muito dramática devido que os anos hidrológicos, 2009-2010 e 2010 - 2011 foram muito boas em termos de precipitação e ainda existe reservas subterrâneas nas entranhas da ilha, mas os seu níveis tende abaixar nos últimos meses, mesmo assim não é preocupante por agora, mas o mesmo responsável mencionou, se não chover dentro da média de março e abril, a partir de ai no mês de maio se poderá considerar uma situação de seca e possíveis racionamento da água nos meses de verão principalmente nos locais acima das linhas das “levadas” “são cursos de água fabricados pelo homem que transporta a água do norte para o sul da ilha e é considerado um património madeirense” portanto os locais acima dessas linhas e virados ao sul serão os mais sacrificados…

No que diz respeito as afirmações do nosso colega canario, de fato caiu neve em altitudes acima dos 1500 mts de altitude durante esta madrugada, junto ao pico arrieiro (+-1800 mts) um colega me comentou que se acumulou uns 5 – 10 cms, nada mau… 

E ademais um grande cumprimento para os nossos colegas de canarias e açores, pelo vosso testemunho e preocupação.

Nota: de todas as ilhas canarias, aquelas que tem um clima, vegetação e morfologia muito parecidas a ilha da Madeira,  são as ilhas de Palma e Gomera, essa é a minha opinião.

A mínima registada na minha estação foi de *12,6ºC* às 04:23.
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h foi de 0,8mm
Temperatura atual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 50%

A mínima na estação meteorológica do arrieiro foi de 0,2 ºC a (1560 mts) ou seja 850 mb... mas junto a pico 1810 mts deveria haver chegado aos -2ºC na boa...


----------



## ijv (13 Fev 2012 às 21:42)

Boa noite,
Acabei de atingir a temperatura mínima deste ano 

Temperatura mínima 7.4ºC    
Humidade 63%


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2012 às 02:53)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia de vento Forte com rajadas e aguaceiros que localmente foram fortes mas rápidos. Ou seja, não deu para nada já que foi sol de pouca dura.

Alex se não chover bem aí na Madeira nos próximos meses vocês vão estar em maus lençõis. E a gente por aqui também. E nas Canárias idem aspas. Não sei como vai ser quando chegarmosao Verão e o resultado é o qu é. Cada vez mais acredito que isso tende a existir mais uma unica estação durante o ano inteiro intercalada por períodos breves de chuva. As cartas continuam a mostrar AA no aqui no atlantico até os olhos perderem de vista! É mesmo uma visão do Inferno! 
Está muito ruim.

Abraços e cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2012 às 03:22)

ijv disse:


> Boa noite,
> Acabei de atingir a temperatura mínima deste ano
> 
> Temperatura mínima 7.4ºC
> Humidade 63%



É verdade, hoje se sente um arrefecimento noturno muito acentuado e nas zonas altas o vento é constante e moderado, que provoca uma maior sensação de frio, aqui na minha estação atualmente estou nos *12,8ºC*, ainda não bateu os 11,9ºC que foi a uns 3 dias atrás (meu record de mínima no que vai do ano), vamos lá ver lá para o amanhecer, que em regra geral se bate recorde entre às 7h e 8h da manhã, haver se baixa, tenho expetativas de que baixe aos 11ºC, mas só amanha que consigo confirmar dito feeling.

O pico Arrieiro entre às 00h e 2h atingiu os 0ºC a (1560mts de alt), ou seja no pico ruivo deve estar a rondar os -2,5ºC.

Pelo menos a calmou o vento… e existe grandes possibilidades de baixar ainda mais a temperatura…


----------



## ijv (14 Fev 2012 às 11:27)

Bom dia
Aminima de hoje ja foi de *6,9ºC* as 3:53

Actualmente sigo com 9.2ºC.

*Humidade*
*Humidada Máxima*	70% às 06:27	
*Humidada Mínima*	61% às 09:48

*Vento
Maior Rajada*	34,2 km/h às 00:53	
*Maior Velocidade* (média 10 min.)	 7,9 km/h (F2) às 01:01	 
*Vento Percorrido*	32,9 km

*Pressão Atmosférica (ao nível do mar)*
*Pressão mais Alta*	1020,5 hPa às 11:13	
*Pressão mais Baixa*	1018,1 hPa às 02:09


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2012 às 13:27)

ijv disse:


> Bom dia
> Aminima de hoje ja foi de *6,9ºC* as 3:53
> 
> Actualmente sigo com 9.2ºC.
> ...




Boa tarde,

A mínima de hoje foi de *12,2ºC *às 04:23

Atualmente estou com *15,2ºC*, a temperatura não a subido muito hoje, portanto a máx só chegou aos 15,4ºC.

A HR: 46%, o vento é calmo de NW 11,2km/h, existe algumas rajadas moderadas mas é pouco frequente (rajada de 25,6km/h)

O céu esta quase encoberto, volta e mais cai ums pingos muito dispersos que não dá para acumular, a cota de neve baixou durante a noite. a estação do pico areeiro foi de -0,7ºC ou seja lá nos 1800 - 1850 de certeza se atingiu os -3ºC.

Mas estão surgir algumas abertas junto ao litoral, eventualmente pela tarde vai aumentar significativamente as máx, quando o sol sair.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Fev 2012 às 16:37)

Boa tarde.
Confirmada queda de neve no Pico do Areeiro à +- 1 hora atrás.


----------



## Knyght (14 Fev 2012 às 19:34)

Amanhã e Depois chuviscos na Ilha, incluíndo Funchal






Possível queda de neve durante o dia de quarta feira.


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Por S. Miguel dia de céu com abertas totalmente diferente de ontem e uma máxima de 13 ºC
Partilho aqui uma foto tirada esse fim de semana passado tirada em P.Delgada com Santa Maria ao fundo. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (15 Fev 2012 às 04:32)




----------



## Knyght (15 Fev 2012 às 06:51)

Chuva fraca para logo a noite:







RUN das 0h de hoje!
MM5


----------



## ijv (15 Fev 2012 às 15:18)

Uma foto de alguma neve na serra da Madeira


----------



## tripado (15 Fev 2012 às 16:29)

Com o anoitecer tende a aumentar o volume de granizo.

Bom registo Inácio.


----------



## Knyght (15 Fev 2012 às 18:20)

ijv disse:


> Uma foto de alguma neve na serra da Madeira



Bons registos as previsões a confirmarem, e ainda bem que já andava preocupado 

E suave como tem de ser


----------



## Rayco (15 Fev 2012 às 20:32)

Olá vizinhos  

Aqui eu coloquei algumas fotos de uma bela rima que vi hoje nos picos mais altos de La Palma.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/geada-em-la-palma-nas-ilhas-canarias-6348.html


----------



## ijv (15 Fev 2012 às 20:50)

Rayco disse:


> Olá vizinhos
> 
> Aqui eu coloquei algumas fotos de uma bela rima que vi hoje nos picos mais altos de La Palma.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/geada-em-la-palma-nas-ilhas-canarias-6348.html


 belos registos, quando ai vou de ferias esta sempre um belo sol


----------



## tripado (16 Fev 2012 às 09:19)

Bem... apenas acumulei 2.5 ontem o dia todo até hoje de manha... a única coisa que registei este ano...


----------



## jonhfx (16 Fev 2012 às 11:00)

Bom dia.
Aspecto da Bica da Cana-Paul da Serra:





Créditos- Richard Lopes-Facebook


----------



## Knyght (16 Fev 2012 às 23:29)

Deverá apenas ocorrer chuviscos nas vertentes norte.


----------



## alex vieria (17 Fev 2012 às 17:52)

As imagens dos picos mais altos da ilha da Madeira entre os dias 14 - e 15 de Fevereiro (geada e posteriormente neve)...

Imagens dos Amigos do parque ecologico do Funchal - Facebook


----------



## alex vieria (17 Fev 2012 às 18:07)

Aqui segue um video interessante sobre acontecimentos atmosfericos na zona leste da ilha da Madeira, junto ao aeroporto, no final do video, aparece um aviao a desviar-se dessa perturbação... aconteceu no dia 30 de Janeiro de 2012.... aqui segue o link...


----------



## alex vieria (17 Fev 2012 às 18:14)

Outras imagens de neve nos picos mais altos da ilha da Madeira no dia de ontem... 16/02...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2012 às 20:53)

Belas fotos. O período em que cai neve nas montanhas é longo?


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2012 às 21:42)

alex vieria disse:


>



Muito boas estas fotos de sincelo


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Belas fotos. O período em que cai neve nas montanhas é longo?



Tenho alguns dados de duas estações da Madeira localizadas a cerca de 1600m de altitude. Os dois casos apresentam 11 dias de neve, entre Dezembro e Abril. Março aparece, nas duas estações, como o mês com mais dias de neve. São, no entanto, dados de séries antigas, anteriores a 1970.


----------



## Knyght (19 Fev 2012 às 04:39)

E voltamos ao tempo seco a sul e de chuviscos fracos e dispersos a norte.


----------



## Hazores (22 Fev 2012 às 12:35)

bom dia,

apesar de andar um bocado afastado das previsões nestes últimos dias, parece-me que a partir de amanhã vamos ter alguma animação dis Açores...pelo menos é esperado um dia de inverno...com chuva.


----------



## Azor (22 Fev 2012 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui já caíu alguma cosa de manhã mas fraca. Agora está é algum vento e como já disseram antes, os próximos dias vai ser de chuva nos Açores com uma frente que vai estacionar no arquipélago e em especial nos grupos central e oriental.
Este padrão de secura atmosférica parece que nunca mais acaba 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Azor (24 Fev 2012 às 03:46)

Boa noite,

Chove torrencial aqui pelo Grupo Oriental e pelo que parece o padrão é para continuar até sábado sendo que na 6 f haverá mesmo possibilidade de trovoadas.
Nesta altura o grupo oriental já está em aviso amarelo para ocorrência de precipitação forte.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Azor (24 Fev 2012 às 22:12)

Boa noite,

Depois de uma madrugada de chuva forte hoje o dia apresentou-se com aguaceiros que localmente foram até fortes.

Sigo com uma máxima de 13 ºC

Partilho aqui uma bonita foto tirada a 24 Janeiro de 2012 da Serra da Ribeirinha na terceira vendo-se S. Miguel ao fundo.

Foto de António Araújo


----------



## Azor (25 Fev 2012 às 02:19)

Boa noite,

Partilho aqui mais uma foto tirada há poucas semanas pelo mesmo autor com vista para Sao Miguel e tirada da Terceira.

Espero que gostem. Cumprimentos. 


São Miguel ao fundo vista da Terceira





São Miguel ao longe vista da ilha Terceira

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Aqui São Miguel vista de avião



 


São Miguel ao longe vista da ilha de Santa Maria






Aqui mais uma vendo se S. Miguel ao longe vista de Santa Maria. Reparem que ao longe a parte mais a ocidente de S. Miguel parece ser 2 ilhas separadas por uma parte mais baixa que é a zona da plataforma de P. Delgada. Na verdade a ilha de S. Miguel é a junção de 4 ilhas ( 4 vulcões) que acabaram por se unir umas às outras fazendo desta ilha a maior ilha dos Açores. A Terceira só é possível ser vista de S. Miguel do maciço ao fundo mais a ocidente que é a parte mais ocidental de S. Miguel.


----------



## fablept (26 Fev 2012 às 19:06)

Excelentes fotos!

Tenho visto Santa Maria muita vez, mas nunca vi a Terceira a partir de S.Miguel. Hoje talvez de-se para ver nos Mosteiros..


----------



## Azor (26 Fev 2012 às 20:41)

fablept disse:


> Excelentes fotos!
> 
> Tenho visto Santa Maria muita vez, mas nunca vi a Terceira a partir de S.Miguel. Hoje talvez de-se para ver nos Mosteiros..



Boas,

A Terceira só consegues ver ou da Ponta da Ferraria e Mosteiros, ou então da zona de João Bom na Bretanha se o céu estiver limpo (coisa que é rara por cá). Do Pico Vermelho na Bretanha ao pé da zona do moinho de vento também consegues ter boa visão. Santa Maria consegues a partir de toda a costa sul de São Miguel e melhor ainda do lado da Povoaçao e Nordeste que é a zona mais alta da ilha, mas excepto da zona de P. Delgada que é mais baixa. Se Santa Maria fosse mais elevada a gente conseguia vê-la melhor, mas infelizmente é baixa. Os marienses conseguem ver melhor os micaelenses porque S. Miguel é muito alto ao longe no horizonte. Já a Terceira consegue-se ver ao longe só com céu azul porque é mais elevada que S. Maria.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Hazores (27 Fev 2012 às 01:00)

boa noite,

hoje um pouco por todo  grupo central esteve um dia excelente! nem por vezes no verão conseguimos dias como hoje.

Nas redes sociais são fotos e mais fotos um pouco de todas as ilhas, contudo muitas das objetivas apontaram para um sítio, o Ponto mais alto de Portugal.

Os tons do por do sol foram qualquer de anormal.

deixo aqui duas fotos que circularam hoje pelo facebook






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2012 às 02:25)

Boa noite,

Aqui segue mais uma foto de António Araújo onde se vê a ilha de São Miguel vista da ilha Terceira. Não se consegue ver a ilha toda porque ela espraia-se ainda muito mais para leste mas ao menos já dá para ver as luzes da parte mais ocidental de S. Miguel.
Espero que gostem,

Cumprimentos






http://fotoaraujo.blogspot.com/2012/02/sao-miguel-noite.html?spref=fb


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2012 às 19:37)

Pelos vistos teremos animação, além de aguaceiros fracos amanhã de passagem de frente na Quarta-Feira.





A primeira de 2012

Seguimos assim:





*Quanto aos Açores creio que poderá sair aviso amarelo, para hoje a noite até amanhã a tarde.*


----------



## icewoman (27 Fev 2012 às 19:40)

Boa noite,

que tipo de animaçao...não vejo nada nos modelos


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2012 às 19:42)

Eu coloquei os mapas saídas das 12h, não disse que seria chuva forte simples passagem de frente...


----------



## icewoman (27 Fev 2012 às 19:48)

Knyght disse:


> Eu coloquei os mapas saídas das 12h, não disse que seria chuva forte simples passagem de frente...





obrigada Knight..mas como salientei não vi nada nos modelos pois no meu entender "teremos alguma animação" não se trata  propriamente de chuva forte..nem algo parecido ( nem que mencionaste chuva forte)...podia ser trovoada por exemplo. 

ps: peço tambem desculpa pela minha ignorancia em analisar esses mapas todos que colocas( tento aprender).

Bem uma boa noite a todos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui segue mais uma foto de António Araújo onde se vê a ilha de São Miguel vista da ilha Terceira. Não se consegue ver a ilha toda porque ela espraia-se ainda muito mais para leste mas ao menos já dá para ver as luzes da parte mais ocidental de S. Miguel.
> Espero que gostem,
> ...



Esta foto é surpreendente! Dizem que no futuro as duas ilhas formarão uma só.


----------



## Azor (27 Fev 2012 às 23:23)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Esta foto é surpreendente! Dizem que no futuro as duas ilhas formarão uma só.



Boa noite,

Sim há cientistas que dizem isso porque tanto a Terceira como S. Miguel acompanham e estão em cima da falha do RIFT submarino. O Vulcão D. João de Castro fica a meio canal das duas ilhas e é o responsável pela maior parte dos abalos de terra na zona oeste de S. Miguel e Sueste da Terceira. 

Na verdade a ilha de S. Miguel faz uma curvatura e um desvio para noroeste acompanhando a falha do RIFT e a Terceira na verdade é apenas uma extensão da ilha de S.Miguel. Cientistas afirmam que num futuro Terceira e S. Miguel vão acabar por se unir formando uma grande ilha de grandes proporções. É normal, partindo do principio que a ilha de S. Miguel é a junção de 5 ilhas (5 vulcões) que no inicio eram separadas umas das outras e que acabaram por se unir umas às outras, e esse mesmo processo ainda continua e só terminará quando o Vulcão D. João de Castro acabar por unir Terceira a S. Miguel. 

S. Miguel dista da Terceira o mesmo que a ponta mais oeste dos capelinhos no Faial dista da zona mais oriental da Terceira. Melhor dizendo, de avião da Terceira para o Faial são 30 minutos e de S. Miguel para a Terceira são também exactamente 30 minutos portanto a distância é a mesma, com a diferença que S.Miguel fica sensivelmente à mesma latitude da ilha do Pico embora ligeiramente um pouco a sueste da Terceira.


O tempo para amanhã será de chuva em todas as ilhas pela passagem de uma frente fria.

Sigo com 13 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Aqui por hoje  céu muito nublado e chuva.


----------



## Snowy (28 Fev 2012 às 12:59)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Esta foto é surpreendente! Dizem que no futuro as duas ilhas formarão uma só.



S.Miguel e Terceira uma ilha? Juntas seriam mas é um continente! 

Agora a sério, neste momento em PDL está o oposto dos últimos dias que têm sido quase de verão. Temp. 15º, vento sul bastante desagradável e continua a chover.


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2012 às 13:36)

Snowy disse:


> S.Miguel e Terceira uma ilha? Juntas seriam mas é um continente!
> 
> Agora a sério, neste momento em PDL está o oposto dos últimos dias que têm sido quase de verão. Temp. 15º, vento sul bastante desagradável e continua a chover.



Bom dia,

Sim para lá caminhamos porque o processo é cíclico. Mas quando isso acontecer a gente já n deve de estar aqui para ver... ou não... mas que vai acontecer, disso não tenhas duvidas. 

Por aqui dia invernoso com muito vento e muita chuva. Deixa chover 

Cumprimentos e bom almoço!


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2012 às 16:30)

Pela ilha terceira um dia de inverno normal.

de manhã chuva, praticamente contínua, de tarde aguceiros e algum vento.

off topic: nestes últimos dias, um pouco anormais obteve-se um pouco por todo arquipélago imagens com cores que foram excepcionais...as fotos pelas redes sociais foram muitas.


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2012 às 16:49)

Boa tarde

Aqui chuva torrencial. Neste momento muita água! Creio que o rabo da frente já está a acabar de passar!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (28 Fev 2012 às 17:25)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Aqui chuva torrencial. Neste momento muita água! Creio que o rabo da frente já está a acabar de passar!
> 
> Cumprimentos



Eu avisei...


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2012 às 17:29)

Knyght disse:


> Eu avisei...



Boa tarde Knight,

Pois foi. Vou passar a acreditar nas tuas previsões. ás vezes põem o alerta amarelo para precipitação para os Açores quando ele n se justifica e hoje que merecia pk choveu pa caramba e forte n puseram.. enfim tinhas mesmo razão.

A frente já passou por aki há 30 minu mas ainda deve d estár acabando de passar sbre santa maria pk daki da mha casa vejo muita cortina de agua pos lados dos " cagarros" lol .
Agora estamos com aguaceiros e vento que está a começar a soprar forte de noroeste com rajadas.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (28 Fev 2012 às 17:30)




----------



## ijv (28 Fev 2012 às 17:42)

Knyght disse:


>


significa que vamos ter precipitação pela ilha


----------



## Knyght (28 Fev 2012 às 17:58)

Se ocorrer é fraca e pontual.
Aguaceiros no sentido de frente Oeste/Este


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2012 às 22:15)

boa noite,

devido à grande instabilidade verificada hoje nos Açores, de um modo especial no grupo oriental, ocorreu uma tromba de água ao largo de São Miguel, notícia divulgada hoje no telejornal da rtp açores.
vou tentar arranjar o video que passaram no telejornal


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2012 às 23:59)

mais uma vez boa noite,

deixo aqui o link do telejornal da rtp açores para quem quiser ver a tromba de água que ocorreu ao largo de são miguel esta tarde.
é ao minuto 27:27' 

http://www0.rtp.pt/multimediahtml/video/telejornal-acores/2012-02-28


----------



## Azor (29 Fev 2012 às 01:53)

Hazores disse:


> mais uma vez boa noite,
> 
> deixo aqui o link do telejornal da rtp açores para quem quiser ver a tromba de água que ocorreu ao largo de são miguel esta tarde.
> é ao minuto 27:27'
> ...



Boa noite,

Sim ouvi dizer isso na Rádio Açores hoje ao fim da tarde.

Eu disse que com a chuva forte que caíu hoje da tarde em S. Miguel não podia haver coisa boa e aqui para os meus lados já começaram as pequenas enxurradas nas grotas.

Sigo com algum vento de Noroeste e aguaceiros fracos,

5f e 6 f o tempo torna a piorar nas ilhas

Cumprimentos e boa noite


----------



## Knyght (29 Fev 2012 às 10:33)

Aproxegando-se linha de frente bem definida, vai ocorrer precipitação sim...


----------



## Azor (29 Fev 2012 às 14:30)

Boa tarde,

Segundo o meteorologista açoriano Anthímio de Azevedo as coisas irão continuar a piorar em Portugal Continental com invernos ainda mais secos. Resta saber se a Madeira e os Açores escapam a essa mesma previsão mas estou com um feeling que a Madeira também vai no mesmo caminho 

Cumprimentos


http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13580503


----------



## jonhfx (29 Fev 2012 às 15:37)

Boa tarde
Chove a Oeste ... 6 mm em poucos minutos.
Não é muito, mas já mata as saudades da chuva


----------



## Azor (29 Fev 2012 às 16:52)

Boa tarde,

Depois da passagem da frente de ontem sobre os Açores que até deu origem a uma pequena tromba de água na ilha de S. Miguel, e onde até foram acumulados valores um pouco consideráveis, um pouco por todas as ilhas devido à chuva forte, eis que se aproxima de novo do arquipélago um novo sistema frontal que a partir dessa noite já começará a fazer-se sentir nas Flores e Corvo para depois se estender às restantes ilhas. A previsão indica que amanhã e 6 f haverá de novo chuva em todas as ilhas, se bem que desta vez a chuva não será tão forte como a da frente de ontem. O vento irá soprar forte nas Flores e Corvo com rajadas até os 80 km/h e restantes ilhas fresco a muito fresco de oeste com rajadas até os 70 km/h.

Aqui segue a imagem de satélite de há poucos minutos atrás.

cumprimentos


----------



## Knyght (29 Fev 2012 às 18:30)

Bela imagem da foice, falta o martelo.

Hehehe mas já passou


----------



## ijv (29 Fev 2012 às 20:18)

Boa noite,

Por aqui apenas começou  a pingar a pouco, neste momento registo apenas 0.3 mm. 
Durante o dias apenas deu uns chuviscos, apenas molhou a estrada nada de mais.
Estive o dia todo em são Vicente onde durante a manha ate estava sol, depois começou a escurecer e por volta das 16:00 começou a chuviscar e neste momento já choveu a volta de 2.4 mm.


----------



## Azor (29 Fev 2012 às 21:37)

Boa noite,



Que da Terceira se conseguia avistar S. Miguel e vice versa não era novidade alguma, mas o Pico apesar de estar à mesma latitude de S. Miguel nunca ouvi falar em S. Miguel que essas ilhas conseguissem se ver umas às outras, salvo as erupções vulcânicas de S. Miguel que foram bastante visíveis no Pico. Mas quando andei no Pico disseram-me que em dias de céu limpo a altura da montanha ainda dava para ver S. Miguel. Claro que não acreditei mas hoje dou razão a quem me disse. Portanto penso que esses dias anormais de céu limpo nos Açores em pleno inverno está a favorecer muita proximidade entre as ilhas. Segue aqui a foto:

Pico visto de São Miguel.

Foto de Eduardo Miranda.
Contra-capa do Jornal Açoriano Oriental
de hoje (29/2/12)






Amanhã espera-se chuva de novo nas ilhas e o vento poderá tb aumentar um pouco.

Cumprimentos e boa noite!


----------



## Hazores (29 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

Azor disse:


> Pico visto de São Miguel.
> 
> Foto de Eduardo Miranda.
> Contra-capa do Jornal Açoriano Oriental
> de hoje (29/2/12)



Já hoje ouvi bastante por causa esta foto (mas só com o teu post é que vi realmente a foto) sinceramente pesnsava que se via apenas o pico do pico ou pouco mais não esperava de se poder ver tanto.
Ao ver a foto surge-me duas dúvidas:
- pode-se observar que esta foto está muito ampliada, porque não tiraram uma foto sem zoom
- Não deveria, por muito pouco que seja um ponto de são jorge, apesar de não estar à mesma latitude?


----------



## Azor (29 Fev 2012 às 22:51)

Hazores disse:


> Já hoje ouvi bastante por causa esta foto (mas só com o teu post é que vi realmente a foto) sinceramente pesnsava que se via apenas o pico do pico ou pouco mais não esperava de se poder ver tanto.
> Ao ver a foto surge-me duas dúvidas:
> - pode-se observar que esta foto está muito ampliada, porque não tiraram uma foto sem zoom
> - Não deveria, por muito pouco que seja um ponto de são jorge, apesar de não estar à mesma latitude?



Boa noite,

Em primeiro lugar sem zoom certamente não se veria nada. A Terceira fica a 125 km/ de S. Miguel. Já o Pico fica quase a 200 km, daí a exigência de se usar zoom fotográfico, porque se não fosse pela altura da montanha, a ilha nem sequer conseguia ser vista no horizonte.
Além disso se vires bem o mapa dos Açores vês que S. Miguel e Pico estão praticamente quase à mesma latitude uma da outra o que pode favorecer as vistas e esta foto fala por si do dia de hoje do Jornal Açoriano Oriental. 

Pico fica a meio do arquipélago açoriano, embora muito mais próximo de S. Miguel, do que do Grupo Ocidental, já que a distância do grupo central para o grupo oriental é muito menor do que do grupo central para o ocidental (este ainda bem mais longe). 30 min. de avião de S. Miguel para a terceira, ou seja, os mesmos 30 minutos de avião da Terceira para o Faial. As distâncias do Faial e terceira são praticamente as mesmas da terceira para S. Miguel. O problema é que nem sempre temos céu limpo nos Açores, daí estas fotos terem fotografado o que os invernos e verões açorianos não deixam ver, que é o horizonte de mar limpo e sem nuvens. Este ano foi uma excepção!

A altura do Pico permite que este seja visivel em S.Miguel e vive versa. Há pessoas no Pico que dizem que é possível por vezes ver se S. Miguel ao longe. Isto não é de agora. Impossível seria ver-se as Flores ou o Corvo das ilhas centrais e orientais porque estas ilhas não são muito altas, e ficam bem abaixo da linha do horizonte tal como Santa Maria ou Graciosa, e é por isso que estas ilhas (Flores e Corvo), são as unicas 2 ilhas dos Açores onde é impossível serem vistas pelas restantes.

O que é assombroso, aqui é a limpidez da atmosfera, situação muito pouco usual aqui no arquipélago, pra não dizer raríssima. Este inverno favoreceu na verdade a proximidade das ilhas centrais com as orientais.
Só faltava mesmo era Corvo e Santa Maria verem-se umas às outras já que são as ilhas mais afastadas uma da outra 

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Fev 2012 às 23:21)

Boa  noite! Hoje fiquei bastante surpreendido quando vi essa imagem no Jornal.


----------



## Aero (1 Mar 2012 às 01:36)

a visibilidade a grandes distâncias distâncias apenas depende dos contaminantes atmosféricos (ar, água e poeira). Nos Açores é comum devido ao mar, altas humidades e efeitos de evapo-transpiração e spray marítimo. Acontece que antes da ultima frente, o tempo esteve com uma humidade muito baixa, (o que até favoreceu o nevão que caiu no Pico). Outro factor é o efeito de contraluz, que ajuda bastante. 

As ilhas estarem a mesma latitude não tem importância, apenas a sua distância e a curvatura da terra, por exemplo, é frequente do Faial avistar-se a Graciosa, mas apenas os seus picos, aparentando serem 2 ilhas, recorrendo a uns binóculos, observa-se que a zona plana entre picos, está abaixo da linha de agua, devido à curvatura da terra. Por esse mesmo efeito, nessa foto não se observa S.Jorge. 
Já avistei o Pico a 150Nm em voo a nível de cruzeiro (fl370), mas a essas altitudes, o ar é muito rarefeito. 

Entretanto amanha actualizo a passagem da frente!


----------



## Azor (1 Mar 2012 às 01:47)

Aero disse:


> a visibilidade a grandes distâncias distâncias apenas depende dos contaminantes atmosféricos (ar, água e poeira). Nos Açores é comum devido ao mar, altas humidades e efeitos de evapo-transpiração e spray marítimo. Acontece que antes da ultima frente, o tempo esteve com uma humidade muito baixa, (o que até favoreceu o nevão que caiu no Pico). Outro factor é o efeito de contraluz, que ajuda bastante.
> 
> As ilhas estarem a mesma latitude não tem importância, apenas a sua distância e a curvatura da terra, por exemplo, é frequente do Faial avistar-se a Graciosa, mas apenas os seus picos, aparentando serem 2 ilhas, recorrendo a uns binóculos, observa-se que a zona plana entre picos, está abaixo da linha de agua, devido à curvatura da terra. Por esse mesmo efeito, nessa foto não se observa S.Jorge.
> Já avistei o Pico a 150Nm em voo a nível de cruzeiro (fl370), mas a essas altitudes, o ar é muito rarefeito.
> ...



Boa noite Aero

Sim na verdade terão de existir várias componentes em jogo e que já referiste. O que tu vês do Faial quando olhas para a Graciosa, é o mesmo que eu vejo quando visto Santa Maria. Graciosa e Santa Maria são ilhas muito planas e baixas e só são vistas no horizonte os seus pontos mais altos porque as suas zonas mais baixas vêem-se abaixo do nível da água do mar. Os marienses tb vêem S. Miguel ao longe como se fosse 2 ilhas separadas por uma parte mais baixa e plana. O relevo das ilhas tb é aqui importante!

Já no caso das ilhas mais altas como S. Miguel, Terceira, S. Jorge e Pico, é por vezes frequente haverem algumas visualizações entre si porque o factor altitude além de outras condicionantes atmosféricas, também estão em jogo.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2012 às 17:33)

boa tarde!

obrigado Aereo, pela explicação, pois para mim não fazia sentido não aparecer S.Jorge.

Quanto ao zoom fotográfico, não era necessário, pos como já foi referido já houve relatos antigos de observação do Pico para S. Miguel e vice versa, e nessa altura não existiam máquinas fotográficas.


----------

